# gnome=system-tools się nie buduje

## matiit

Straciłem pomysły...

```

localhost mat # emerge gnome-system-tools

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.14.0 to /

 * gnome-system-tools-2.14.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                       [ ok ]

 * gnome-system-tools-2.14.0.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                         [ ok ]

 * gnome-system-tools-2.14.0.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                       [ ok ]

 * gnome-system-tools-2.14.0.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                         [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking gnome-system-tools-2.14.0.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                     [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gnome-system-tools-2.14.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.14.0/work

 * Fixing OMF Makefiles ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: gnome-system-tools-2.14.0

 *   Applying install-sh-1.5.4.patch ...

 *   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 *   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.14.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 * Applying gnome-system-tools-2.14.0-as-needed.patch ...                 [ ok ]

 * Applying gnome-system-tools-2.14.0-ALL_LINGUAS.patch ...               [ ok ]

 * Applying gnome-system-tools-2.14.0-doc.patch ...                       [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.14.0/work/gnome-system-tools-2.14.0' ...

 * Running aclocal ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Running libtoolize --copy --force --automake ...                       [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                   [ !! ]

 * Failed Running autoconf !

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.14.0/temp/autoconf-12766.out

 *

 * ERROR: app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.14.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_unpack

 *   ebuild.sh, line 768:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_unpack

 *   gnome-system-tools-2.14.0.ebuild, line 53:   Called eautoreconf

 *   autotools.eclass, line 95:   Called eautoconf

 *   autotools.eclass, line 165:   Called autotools_run_tool 'autoconf'

 *   autotools.eclass, line 218:   Called die

 *

 * Failed Running autoconf !

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.14.0/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

emerge --info

```
localhost mat # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.0, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-kamikaze7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-kamikaze7 i686 AMD Sempron(tm) 2400+

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 14 Sep 2007 15:20:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r5, 2.5.1-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0_rc4-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.web4u.cz/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl ftp://ftp.caliu.info/gentoo/ "

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl en"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sarven /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage /usr/portage/local/layman/initng /usr/portage/local/layman/cwiid /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acpi alsa atm berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr cdrom cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dhcp dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evo expat fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gd gdbm gif glitz gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv isdnlog jpeg kde kerberos lcms ldap mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp pam pci pcmcia pcre pdf png pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl svg symlink tcpd theora threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userlocales utf8 vcd vorbis wifi win32codecs x86 xcomposite xine xml xml2 xorg xv zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="via82xx" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="nv" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" USERLAND="GNU"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

localhost mat #

                        
```

Nie kompiluje się także opal:

http://wklej.org/id/008b41804a

i jeszcze kilka rzeczy... 

gedit i coś z gnome

----------

## Arfrever

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  * Include in your bugreport the contents of:
> 
> ...

 

Co jest w tym pliku?

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## matiit

```
mat@localhost ~ $ cat /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.14.0/temp/autoconf-12766.out

***** autoconf *****

configure.in:198: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_PATH_SYSTEM_TOOLS_BACKENDS

      If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow.

      See the Autoconf documentation.

mat@localhost ~ $

```

----------

## Arfrever

Spróbuj:

```
m4_pattern_allow="AM_PATH_SYSTEM_TOOLS_BACKENDS" emerge -1 gnome-system-tools
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## matiit

mam nadzieje ze o to chodziło:

```
localhost mat # m4_pattern_allow="AM_PATH_SYSTEM_TOOLS_BACKENDS" emerge -1 gnome-system-tools

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.14.0 to /

 * gnome-system-tools-2.14.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                       [ ok ]

 * gnome-system-tools-2.14.0.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                         [ ok ]

 * gnome-system-tools-2.14.0.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                       [ ok ]

 * gnome-system-tools-2.14.0.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                         [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking gnome-system-tools-2.14.0.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                     [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gnome-system-tools-2.14.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.14.0/work

 * Fixing OMF Makefiles ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: gnome-system-tools-2.14.0

 *   Applying install-sh-1.5.4.patch ...

 *   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 *   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.14.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 * Applying gnome-system-tools-2.14.0-as-needed.patch ...                 [ ok ]

 * Applying gnome-system-tools-2.14.0-ALL_LINGUAS.patch ...               [ ok ]

 * Applying gnome-system-tools-2.14.0-doc.patch ...                       [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.14.0/work/gnome-system-tools-2.14.0' ...

 * Running aclocal ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Running libtoolize --copy --force --automake ...                       [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                   [ !! ]

 * Failed Running autoconf !

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.14.0/temp/autoconf-18848.out

 *

 * ERROR: app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.14.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_unpack

 *   ebuild.sh, line 768:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_unpack

 *   gnome-system-tools-2.14.0.ebuild, line 53:   Called eautoreconf

 *   autotools.eclass, line 95:   Called eautoconf

 *   autotools.eclass, line 165:   Called autotools_run_tool 'autoconf'

 *   autotools.eclass, line 218:   Called die

 *

 * Failed Running autoconf !

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.14.0/temp/build.log'.

 *

localhost mat #   
```

----------

